# Supurb BO16 - mit 3 Gang



## Lupine (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte Euch mal ein paar Umbauten an dem BO16 meines Sohnes vorstellen.
Vorgeschichte: Wir waren schon von dem BO12 total begeistert. Mit 2,5 Jahren hatte mein Knirps innerhalb kurzer Zeit den Umstieg vom Laufrad aufs Fahrrad vollzogen und das mit großer Begeisterung. Mit gerade 3 war dann sein größtes Hobby den Hinterreifen mit Drifts zu maltretieren. Er war gar nicht mehr vom Bike runter zu bekommen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass v. a. das unerreicht niedrige Gewicht des BO12, die gute Bremse und überhaupt die Qualitäten des Rades entscheidend für den großen Spaß waren. Bis auf die zu kurze Sattelstütze gab es nichts daran auszusetzten.

Bald musste dann die nächste Radgröße her. Im Gegensatz zum BO12, dass meiner Meinung nach konkurrenzlos ist, gibt es bei den 16“ schon etwas mehr Auswahl. Und beim Gewicht gibt es bei gleicher Ausstattung wohl auch leichtere Bikes. Ich habe viel verglichen und hin und her gerechnet und nach und nach packte mich dann auch noch das Tuning-Fieber. Und irgendwann war dann klar, dass ich eigentlich am liebsten selber ein 16 Zöller aufbauen wollte. Als zentrales Feature wollte ich eine 3 Gang Schaltung im 16 Zöller, da ich überzeugt war, das mein Sohn realtiv schnell davon profitieren kann und es ihm v. a. Spaß macht aktiv schalten zu können. Um es vorweg zu nehmen – ich sollte recht behalten.

Bis dahin war aber ein langer steiniger Weg. Erst mal der Rahmen. Mir hat es die Qualität und die Optik des BO12- wie eben nun auch des BO16-Rahmens angetan. Den wollte ich unbedingt. Supurb verkauft aber die Rahmen nicht einzeln und so habe ich das komplette Bike genommen. Prinzipiell sind die verbauten Teile ja ohnehin sehr gut. Ich wollte aber wie gesagt noch ein bisschen rumfeilen und hab ein paar Teile getauscht. Leichte CNC-Aest-Brakes waren recht schnell gefunden und montiert. Ebenso Aest-Pedale mit Titan-Achse (160g/Paar). Die realtiv scharfen Metallstifte in den Pedalen habe ich mit der Feile „entschärft“. Dann noch einen Carbonlenker und Griffe, die auch genug „Polster“ an den Kanten haben, damit das Carbon nicht beschädigt wird, wenn das Rad umfällt. Das Innenlager habe ich noch gegen ein altes XTR-Lager getauscht. Die von Supurb verbaute Stützen-Sattel-Kombination am BO12/BO16 ist schon extrem leicht, so dass sich ein Tuning hier nicht lohnt bzw. fast nicht möglich ist. Wobei auch beim BO16 gilt, dass die verbaute Stütze zu kurz ist und man eine längere besorgen muss. Schnellspanner vorne werde ich noch wechseln.

Richtig schwierig wurde die Aktion mit der 3-Gang Nabe. Sie sollte schwarz sein wie die originale, natürlich mit Freilauf und 32 Loch haben, so dass man die Speichenzahl auf 16 halbieren kann. Auf der Sram Hompage ist die I-Motion 3 Gang Nabe genau so gelistet. Nur wie ich leider erfahren musste, gibt es diese so nirgendwo in Deutschland so zu kaufen. Mist, dachte ich und wollte das Projekt schon genervt aufgeben. Evtl. hätte ich eine entsprechende silberne Nabe gefunden, die ich hätte schwarz lackieren müssen. Dann habe ich mir nach langem hin und her doch die weit verbreitete 36 Loch Variante gekauft und habe mich schon damit abgefunden, dass die Speichen ungleichmäßig eingespeicht  werden müssen (36 Loch Nabe/32 Loch Felge). Da die äußere Hülse der Automatix-Schaltung und der I-Motion von außen aber total gleich sind, habe ich beide mal aufgeschraubt und gesehen, dass man nur eine eingepresste Verzahnung in der Automatix ein paar Millimeter weiter hineinschlagen muss, so dass die 3-Gang-Mechanik in die Automatix-Hülse passt, und man so eben eine 3 Gang-Nabe hat. Dann noch die Speichenzahl von 32 auf 16 halbiert, Alunippel verbaut, passt.

Durch die etwas schwerere Dreigangschaltung ist das Gewicht jetzt nicht rekordverdächtig geworden. Es liegt inkl. Pedale  bei ca. 6850g und damit ca. 500g unter dem Gewicht des Ursprungsrades.

Zur Unterstützung welcher Gang nun gerade der richtige ist, habe ich über die Zahlen verschiedenfarbige Klebebandschnipsel geklebt. So kann ich dem Kleinen z. B. zurufen „Jetzt auf rot schalten“. Klappt gut so, ist aber inzwischen immer weniger notwendig.

Habe mal ein paar Fotos vom Bike angehängt.



VG

Lupine


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Dezember 2015)

Stark! Eine gute Idee sauber umgesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja echt schick, ich finde die Variante der 3-GangNabe super, wie alt ist dein Sohn?


@supurb-bicycles das wäre eure Chance die Rahmen einzeln anzubieten. Es bauen immer mehr die Räder selber, natürlich wird das keine Masse sein, dennoch würden sicherlich der ein oder andere zugreifen, zumal viel noch Rest-Teile in den Schubladen zu liegen haben...


----------



## Lupine (8. Dezember 2015)

Er ist jetzt 3,5J. Ich bereue den Umbau auf 3 Gang nicht. Zum einen ist die Auomatix bei unebenen Wegen z. B. Wurzeln etwas anfällig, schaltet auch manchmal erst zu spät wieder in den leichteren Gang zurück. Und zum anderen macht es meinem Kleinen sichtlich Spaß selber an der Schaltung rum zu drehen. Der erste Gang ist spürbar leichter als der erste Gang der Automatix und entsprechend anders herum verhält es sich mit dem 3 (im Vergleich zum 2 der Automatix).


----------



## paradox (8. Dezember 2015)

Danke @Lupine


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Dezember 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Ja echt schick, ich finde die Variante der 3-GangNabe super, wie alt ist dein Sohn?
> 
> 
> @supurb-bicycles das wäre eure Chance die Rahmen einzeln anzubieten. Es bauen immer mehr die Räder selber, natürlich wird das keine Masse sein, dennoch würden sicherlich der ein oder andere zugreifen, zumal viel noch Rest-Teile in den Schubladen zu liegen haben...


Das Problem ist, dass Kinderrahmen nichts günstiger sind als ein normaler Hardtailrahmen, sprich der einzelne Rahmen im Verhältnis zum Komplettbike überproportional teuer wäre. Für das kommende Fully sieht es anders aus, diesen Rahmen wird es auch als Kit geben, aber gerade bei den 12" und 16" Bikes ist die Anfrage nach Rahmen nahezu verschwindend. Für mich ist es auch eine Frage der Philosophie: Wir sind mit supurb angetreten, um das beste Kinder MTB für den Einsatz auf Trails zu bauen, was uns auch soweit gelungen ist. Wenn ich jetzt anfange Rahmen zu verkaufen, habe ich aber nicht mehr in der Hand, was aus unserer Idee gemacht wird und im schlechtesten Fall fallen unsinnige Aufbauten auf uns zurück. Ich finde die Individualisierungen von @Lupine und @Surtre super gut und bin auch immer bereit zu helfen wo ich kann, aber ich denke, für 99% unserer Kunden ist ein gut gemachtes Komplettrad die beste Wahl!
Ich werde aber nach und nach anfangen, gebrauchte und neue Teile im Bikemarkt anzubieten, da wird sicherlich auch der ein oder andere Schnapper für Selbermacher dabei sein!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Surtre (9. Dezember 2015)

Den Einsatz der aktiv zu bedienen Drei-Gangschaltung finde ich sehr gut!
Bin ich froh, dass ich mit den Naben für das 16"-Rad fast fertig bin, sonst wäre ich noch ins Grübeln gekommen.

@Lupine Wieviel schwerer ist denn die 3-Gang-Nabe inkl. Schalthebel etc. im Vergleich zur Automatix?


----------



## Lupine (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann Dir den Gewichtsunterschied nicht mehr genau sagen. Pi mal Daumen würde ich sagen, dass Die 3 Gang Geschichte 180 - 250g schwerer ist - komplett. Der Schathebel inkl. Seil (aber ohne Außenhülle) wiegt 72g. Ich glaube die Nabe war so 120g schwerer.

Nach den Gewichtsangaben von Sram kannst Du nicht gehen. Nach deren Homepage sollte die Automatix mit Freilauf 780g wiegen. Die wiegt aber mehr, etwa 980g.


----------



## Surtre (29. Dezember 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich werde aber nach und nach anfangen, gebrauchte und neue Teile im Bikemarkt anzubieten, da wird sicherlich auch der ein oder andere Schnapper für Selbermacher dabei sein!
> Gruß, Basti


Wann geht es damit los?


----------



## trolliver (29. Dezember 2015)

Klasse gemacht. Die Frage wird sich bei unserer Tochter, wenn die mal in Jahren so weit ist, kaum stellen, für unseren Sohn wäre das jedoch schon denkbar gewesen.

Skeptisch bin ich bei den AEST-Bremsen. Die habe ich vom 20er unseres Sohnes sofort wieder abmontiert, weil sie so flexten und kaum Wirkung zeigten.


----------



## Lupine (29. Dezember 2015)

trolliver schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht. Die Frage wird sich bei unserer Tochter, wenn die mal in Jahren so weit ist, kaum stellen, für unseren Sohn wäre das jedoch schon denkbar gewesen.
> 
> Skeptisch bin ich bei den AEST-Bremsen. Die habe ich vom 20er unseres Sohnes sofort wieder abmontiert, weil sie so flexten und kaum Wirkung zeigten.



Die AEST Bremsen kann ich auch nicht ohne Einschränkung weiter empfehlen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich sie nicht nochmal kaufen. Das Beste dran ist auf jeden Fall das niedrige Gewicht und auch die Optik. Die Einstellung gestaltet sich schwierig und die Funktion ist nur mittelmäßig. Ich würde sagen, die Bremse ist nichts für Jugendliche, geschweige denn Erwachsene, da hier zu große Kräfte für die Bremse wirken. Für Kinder finde ich sie aber ausreichend. Das Hinterrad bei dem 16 Zöller kann mein Sohn jedenfalls ohne Probleme blockieren. Der Druckpunkt ist OK. Und die Vorderbremse habe ich absichtlich etwas entschärft eingestellt, was einem bei der AEST eben recht leicht fällt ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2017)

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Stütze am BO16? Und welche Länge kann man Max verbauen? Stehen gerade am Camping und wollen für die nächsten Tage noch was ordern, damit die Kleine mehr Spaß hat 

Danke!


----------



## Lupine (23. Juli 2017)

Die Sattelstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 27,2mm. Ich hatte direkt nach dem Radkauf eine 300mm lange gekauft.


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2017)

Lupine schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 27,2mm. Ich hatte direkt nach dem Radkauf eine 300mm lange gekauft.



Danke dir!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

das trifft sich ja. Will auch gerade eine Schaltung und ein Kubike 16 einbauen, da  die Automatix trotz modifizierter Fliehkraftregler nicht so toll ist.

Und würde, dank Deiner Vorarbeit, auch eine i-Motion 3  mit 36 Loch kaufen - man findet ja sonst nichts - und in das Gehäuse der bestehenden Automatix mit 28 Loch einbauen.

Die Achslänge muß wahrscheinlich passen, oder kann man hier die der Automatix übernehmen?
Hast Du den Bandit Drehschalter und wo hast Du den damals gekauft? Finde ich nirgends das Teil

Danke

Bernd


----------



## Lupine (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bernd,
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich das komplette iInnenleben der 3 Gangschaltung in die Automatix"Hülle" gepackt. Man muss allerdings wie oben beschrieben einen Ringe in der Automatix-Hülle ein paar Millimeter weiter reinschlagen. Lieber erst mal zu wenig und nachmessen, ist ja klar...
Den Drehgriff hatte ich bei Amazon gekauft:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002Z2I3WS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Derzeit leider nicht verfügbar...
Die Schaltuung hat übrigens bis zuletzt gut funktioniert. Jetzt ist mein inzwischen 5 jähriger Sohn beim Pyro 20 Zöller auf eine Rapidfire 9fach umgestigen. Auch wenn die Bewegungen der Finger hier komplett anders sind, hat er es nach 2 Tagen raus gehabt und von der 3 Gangschaltung profitiert, indem er schon kennt wann man leichter und wann schwerer schalten sollte.

VG

Stephan


----------



## Deleted 326763 (25. Juli 2017)

Lupine schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich das komplette iInnenleben der 3 Gangschaltung in die Automatix"Hülle" gepackt. Man muss allerdings wie oben beschrieben einen Ringe in der Automatix-Hülle ein paar Millimeter weiter reinschlagen. Lieber erst mal zu wenig und nachmessen, ist ja klar...
> Den Drehgriff hatte ich bei Amazon gekauft:
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002Z2I3WS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...



dankeschön - Schalter bestellt. 
https://www.amazon.de/Sram-Bandix-S..._2?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=BJ4WJGV5ER1K31P3PAKN
Jetzt brauchts nur noch die 3-Gangnabe ohne Rücktrittbremse oder das Austauschtkit. Ist aber wie ein Sechser im Lotto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

